# Gadwall Mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't get them this nice in North Dakota very often. Taken in Late October by a guy in Fargo! Thanks for checkin out!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

thats a nice looking mount rick :beer: like you said they usually don't stick around ND long enough where they look that nice!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I love bagging a few nice 'grey ducks' late season. Very nice.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Another great mount Rick, well done! I love the colors on that bird.

Chris


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Excellent job Rick, all these new mounts your showing makes me wanna get my hooded. Is he next?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Last year my very last duck was a gadwall, in late November!!!


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

awesome mount!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I shot one just like that 3 years ago and I'm kicking myself now for not keeping it. Great looking mount!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

OOOOOOHHHH BOY!!!  That's a big'un!

Nice Job Rick!!! Looks great!! :beer:


----------



## 3FullCurls (Jun 29, 2007)

My brother killed a big drake Gadwall last year in ND towards the end of Oct. Very beaufitul bird, understated, subtle colorations. Gorgeous! We're getting him done too. Very nice mount, congrats!!


----------

